# “at the direction of”



## Nonononono (Aug 21, 2018)

Those who follow actual news sources across the wide array of the news media will understand immediately these words, and their historic context as the beginning of the end.  

For those dumbstruck, you watched puppies on Fox and probably some update on the Uranium deal.  Sorry that reality is too hard to deal with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Those who follow actual news sources across the wide array of the news media will understand immediately these words, and their historic context as the beginning of the end.
> 
> For those dumbstruck, you watched puppies on Fox and probably some update on the Uranium deal.  Sorry that reality is too hard to deal with.






I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Those who follow actual news sources across the wide array of the news media will understand immediately these words, and their historic context as the beginning of the end.
> 
> For those dumbstruck, you watched puppies on Fox and probably some update on the Uranium deal.  Sorry that reality is too hard to deal with.


I thought you already predicted the beginning of the end? Is this the new beginning of the end or are you moving the line in the sand to a new beginning of the end?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


The dog and pony show never gets old...


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Oh my...the Democrats got " One " in the net by bullying the Ref....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This so called “ DEEP THROUT ” is a traitor to Nixon and America!!!  It was all McGoverns fault, who is about to be ARRESTED !!!! ”*


Who knew our four short fingered vulgarian’s Off Topic posting history goes back just under 44 years, and hasn’t learned to spell or punctuate properly after so many years. This beauty is dated August 27, _1974_.

Note the distinctive Altair 8800 PC courier font used.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)

52 U.S.C. 30201 et. seq.
“The Election Act” of 1971

An actual federal criminal statute, still in force as the law of the land, and pretty, pretty, pretty sure is not made up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> 52 U.S.C. 30201 et. seq.
> “The Election Act” of 1971
> 
> An actual federal criminal statute, still in force as the law of the land, and pretty, pretty, pretty sure is not made up.


Seriously you're an embarrassment & a douche...you lose your turn...roll doubles to continue.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who knew our four short fingered vulgarian’s Off Topic posting history goes back just under 44 years, and hasn’t learned to spell or punctuate properly after so many years. This beauty is dated August 27, _1974_.
> 
> Note the distinctive Altair 8800 PC courier font used.


Has that idiot 4nos STILL not tugged on this fine piece of both bacon strip and peanut butter on a well crafted fly fish lure crafted by my dear master fisherman uncle who without fail ALWAYS caught fish (both fresh and ocean).  I utterly adore the humanistic decency of my last remaining uncle.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Seems to be the operative thread to share this distinctively double entente photo today, all well within the TOS of the forum administration.  As unpleasant it is to the rational and reasonable person.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

A remarkable dip, dare say Great Depression, since last Friday, September 14, 2018.  

Did something or two happen that day in the national news front that somehow accounts for five of the top ten socalsoccer posters who hold by far the most collective postings that have precipitously declined?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3168
> Seems to be the operative thread to share this distinctively double entente photo today, all well within the TOS of the forum administration.  As unpleasant it is to the rational and reasonable person.


It may take nincompoops a few days, if even at all, to find out what this oddly shaped actual fungus, is doing here in the thread that relates to Michael Cohen’s felony convictions including his admission that t is a co-conspirator in a federal felony crime. 

Yet it’s here.  Relevant to a particularly unpleasant description of a portion of t’s birthday suit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3170
> It may take nincompoops a few days, if even at all, to find out what this oddly shaped actual fungus, is doing here in the thread that relates to Michael Cohen’s felony convictions including his admission that t is a co-conspirator in a federal felony crime.
> 
> Yet it’s here.  Relevant to a particularly unpleasant description of a portion of t’s birthday suit.


Its not a Morel.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

It’s fungi.  Depicting t’s junk.  As described by an eyewitness with more experience in the field than the finest urologist in the land.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s fungi.  Depicting t’s junk.  As described by an eyewitness with more experience in the field than the finest urologist in the land.


What type of fungus is that?
Its definitely not a morel.

Did she name the fungi?
They are as varied a form as you will find on planet earth.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 25, 2019)

I wonder if this phrase will be at the top of the news starting tomorrow?

“AT THE DIRECTION OF ...”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I wonder if this phrase will be at the top of the news starting tomorrow?
> 
> “AT THE DIRECTION OF ...”


But Jr says nothing has happened, no crimes . . . just big bad Uncle Sam bullying around some, "regular guys who can't afford million dollar lawyers" and he says it with almost a straight look on his face as he pleads the case in front of the nations toughest morning crew of serious journalist who stare deadpan into the ether in somewhat agreement!


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But Jr says nothing has happened, no crimes . . . just big bad Uncle Sam bullying around some, "regular guys who can't afford million dollar lawyers" and he says it with almost a straight look on his face as he pleads the case in front of the nations toughest morning crew of serious journalist who stare deadpan into the ether in somewhat agreement!


Several real crimes to date and half the team in jail. Jr. is on his way to a conviction himself, so he wants to pretend it doesn't matter.

Lock Her Up! Wrong email server! 

American Justice.


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s fungi.  Depicting t’s junk.  As described by an eyewitness with more experience in the field than the finest urologist in the land.



*You need some time alone with good book......You've serious issues.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Several real crimes to date and half the team in jail. Jr. is on his way to a conviction himself, so he wants to pretend it doesn't matter.
> 
> Lock Her Up! Wrong email server!
> 
> American Justice.



*You skipped class again I see......*
*Cultivating a bucket of mush you be....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

Lock him up! Impeach the POTUS! Look at all this collusion with the Russians... wait, what? None found? 

I bet you libs on here are so disappointed...


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Lock him up! Impeach the POTUS! Look at all this collusion with the Russians... wait, what? None found?
> 
> I bet you libs on here are so disappointed...


No collusion with the Russians, obviously. Nothing around Trump and his associates to suggest any collusion. I know you're stupid, but blind too?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Lock him up! Impeach the POTUS! Look at all this collusion with the Russians... wait, what? None found?
> 
> I bet you libs on here are so disappointed...


Cohen the Rat said he has no proof Trump colluded, so you know, you have to believe him. Now stop looking at my sdny you perv.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> No collusion with the Russians, obviously. Nothing around Trump and his associates to suggest any collusion. I know you're stupid, but blind too?


Collusion? Hell, t nor no one around him ever had contact with any "Russians", he never borrowed any money from them OR ANYONE! t never borrowed a dollar in his LIFE! His father never gave him a dime! t is a self-made man working his way up from nothing! t will tell you and the rest of us all later if he wants to change any of that, AND WE WILL BELIEVE!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Collusion? Hell, t nor no one around him ever had contact with any "Russians", he never borrowed any money from them OR ANYONE! t never borrowed a dollar in his LIFE! His father never gave him a dime! t is a self-made man working his way up from nothing! t will tell you and the rest of us all later if he wants to change any of that, AND WE WILL BELIEVE!!!!!




*Easy Rodent......!*

*Now Now....take a few breaths and calm down....*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Easy Rodent......!*
> 
> *Now Now....take a few breaths and calm down....*
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that, my Dr. says I have the blood pressure of an 18 year old.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> No collusion with the Russians, obviously. Nothing around Trump and his associates to suggest any collusion. I know you're stupid, but blind too?


Don't let the things you don't know cloud the things you do know.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny you should mention that, my Dr. says I have the blood pressure of an 18 year old.


Sure..when you're not drunk.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Cohen the Rat said he has no proof Trump colluded, so you know, you have to believe him. Now stop looking at my sdny you perv.


Sorry your fantasy came crashing down on you.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't let the things you don't know cloud the things you do know.


Can you name anything that might suggest Trump colluded with Russians on the election?
I certainly can’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you name anything that might suggest Trump colluded with Russians on the election?
> I certainly can’t.


Besides the 20 mil funneled through the NRA, coordinating efforts with Intel clearinghouse wikileaks, the promise of eased sanctions, dozens of various meetings with Russians to discuss terms that were denied, lied about, then eventually begrudgingly acknowledged, the puzzling changes made to the GOP platform that favored Russian interests, the bizarre way t sticks his tail between his legs and sucks up when anywhere in the vicinity of Putin, the way t takes Putin's word over his own intelligence agents, the contents of the mostly verified dossier and that's all just off the top of my head . . . besides that stuff right?


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny you should mention that, my Dr. says I have the blood pressure of an 18 year old.



*No..Rodent..it just says that when it finishes you with a " Kraft ".*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides the 20 mil funneled through the NRA, coordinating efforts with Intel clearinghouse wikileaks, the promise of eased sanctions, dozens of various meetings with Russians to discuss terms that were denied, lied about, then eventually begrudgingly acknowledged, the puzzling changes made to the GOP platform that favored Russian interests, the bizarre way t sticks his tail between his legs and sucks up when anywhere in the vicinity of Putin, the way t takes Putin's word over his own intelligence agents, the contents of the mostly verified dossier and that's all just off the top of my head . . . besides that stuff right?


Nit picker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny you should mention that, my Dr. says I have the blood pressure of an 18 year old.


What is 18 in rat years?


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides the 20 mil funneled through the NRA, coordinating efforts with Intel clearinghouse wikileaks, the promise of eased sanctions, dozens of various meetings with Russians to discuss terms that were denied, lied about, then eventually begrudgingly acknowledged, the puzzling changes made to the GOP platform that favored Russian interests, the bizarre way t sticks his tail between his legs and sucks up when anywhere in the vicinity of Putin, the way t takes Putin's word over his own intelligence agents, the contents of the mostly verified dossier and that's all just off the top of my head . . . besides that stuff right?


All fantasy. All those folks, like his National Security Advisor and his Campaign Manager, lying about Russians? No evidence of collusion. And that meeting with the Russian “lawyer” about “adoption” that Trump Jr etc. attended? No evidence of collusion there. And Maria Butina and the NRA? She’s cooperating, but I’m sure there will be, again, nothing to suggest any collusion.
Multi, I still want your drugs. Not the anger medication...the other ones.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> All fantasy. All those folks, like his National Security Advisor and his Campaign Manager, lying about Russians? No evidence of collusion. And that meeting with the Russian “lawyer” about “adoption” that Trump Jr etc. attended? No evidence of collusion there. And Maria Butina and the NRA? She’s cooperating, but I’m sure there will be, again, nothing to suggest any collusion.
> Multi, I still want your drugs. Not the anger medication...the other ones.


Beat it, kid.  You're getting on my nerves.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you name anything that might suggest Trump colluded with Russians on the election?
> I certainly can’t.


You didn't know? Hillarly lost because Trump colluded with the Russians. It was at his direction that wikileaks (you know, that Rusdian backed group) hacked HRCs server. Oh yea.. Trump has dirt on Putin and told him to do his dirty work.

You're such an idiot.. now go run along and tpw the liberal agenda. "Even if it's wrong" (those are your words)


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> All fantasy. All those folks, like his National Security Advisor and his Campaign Manager, lying about Russians? No evidence of collusion. And that meeting with the Russian “lawyer” about “adoption” that Trump Jr etc. attended? No evidence of collusion there. And Maria Butina and the NRA? She’s cooperating, but I’m sure there will be, again, nothing to suggest any collusion.
> Multi, I still want your drugs. Not the anger medication...the other ones.


Looks like you're on drugs already...or drunk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> All fantasy. All those folks, like his National Security Advisor and his Campaign Manager, lying about Russians? No evidence of collusion. And that meeting with the Russian “lawyer” about “adoption” that Trump Jr etc. attended? No evidence of collusion there. And Maria Butina and the NRA? She’s cooperating, but I’m sure there will be, again, nothing to suggest any collusion.
> Multi, I still want your drugs. Not the anger medication...the other ones.


Ah, the delusional multi, I almost miss his deranged, nonsensical, useless blathering . . . but I always have these others for that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you name anything that might suggest Trump colluded with Russians on the election?
> I certainly can’t.


Who cares. Is collusion even a crime?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides the 20 mil funneled through the NRA, coordinating efforts with Intel clearinghouse wikileaks, the promise of eased sanctions, dozens of various meetings with Russians to discuss terms that were denied, lied about, then eventually begrudgingly acknowledged, the puzzling changes made to the GOP platform that favored Russian interests, the bizarre way t sticks his tail between his legs and sucks up when anywhere in the vicinity of Putin, the way t takes Putin's word over his own intelligence agents, the contents of the mostly verified dossier and that's all just off the top of my head . . . besides that stuff right?


At least he's not Hillary.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares. Is collusion even a crime?


The collusion was in an effort to defraud American voters...


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like you're on drugs already...or drunk.


Pleeeeze give me your drugs. Is it anti-psychotic medication? Or purely recreational?


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You didn't know? Hillarly lost because Trump colluded with the Russians. It was at his direction that wikileaks (you know, that Rusdian backed group) hacked HRCs server. Oh yea.. Trump has dirt on Putin and told him to do his dirty work.
> 
> You're such an idiot.. now go run along and tpw the liberal agenda. "Even if it's wrong" (those are your words)


 fantasy. All those folks, like his National Security Advisor and his Campaign Manager, lying about Russians? No evidence of collusion. And that meeting with the Russian “lawyer” about “adoption” that Trump Jr etc. attended? No evidence of collusion there. And Maria Butina and the NRA? She’s cooperating, but I’m sure there will be, again, nothing to suggest any collusion.
Multi, I still want your drugs. Not the anger medication...the other ones.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Kim was “very strong” when he told me that he didn’t know about Otto Warmbier. He didn’t know about it. Kid just fucked up and so underlings weren’t nice about it.

Kim knew nothing. He’s my homie. Just like Putin and the Saudi guys.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares. Is collusion even a crime?


It's conspiring to defraud the US government, you know "We the People".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he's not Hillary.


The ever growing majority of Americans wish she was the president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Kim was “very strong” when he told me that he didn’t know about Otto Warmbier. He didn’t know about it. Kid just fucked up and so underlings weren’t nice about it.
> 
> Kim knew nothing. He’s my homie. Just like Putin and the Saudi guys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> The collusion was in an effort to defraud American voters...


Are you talking about how CNN colluded with the purple haired head of the DNC to screw Bernie and nominate HRC? Donna Brazil nut?


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about how CNN colluded with the purple haired head of the DNC to screw Bernie and nominate HRC? Donna Brazil nut?


Those hearings and all those arrests have been something to see, haven't  they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Those hearings and all those arrests have been something to see, haven't  they?


Hey milk toast, grow an opinion.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares. Is collusion even a crime?


Damn straight.  But treason?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he's not Hillary.


I really don’t believe he knew about it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ever growing majority of Americans wish she was the president.


And that's why she announced she's going to run for President again? You are so far out of touch with reality , and drunk, that you are fantasizing about what you want here on the forum. It doesn't matter what you want it's about what the people want and that was decided over two years ago. But keep the act, nominate another quality candidate like HRC and you might get to fantasize for another four years.

Hey..maybe that's why you're always drunk, helps with those fantasies of yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ever growing majority of Americans wish she was the president.


Fake News


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And that's why she announced she's going to run for President again? You are so far out of touch with reality , and drunk, that you are fantasizing about what you want here on the forum. It doesn't matter what you want it's about what the people want and that was decided over two years ago. But keep the act, nominate another quality candidate like HRC and you might get to fantasize for another four years.
> 
> Hey..maybe that's why you're always drunk, helps with those fantasies of yours.


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


AKA your way of acknowledging the truth.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And that's why she announced she's going to run for President again? You are so far out of touch with reality , and drunk, that you are fantasizing about what you want here on the forum. It doesn't matter what you want it's about what the people want and that was decided over two years ago. But keep the act, nominate another quality candidate like HRC and you might get to fantasize for another four years.
> 
> Hey..maybe that's why you're always drunk, helps with those fantasies of yours.


Didn’t the people speak just last November?
And the federal justice system, both in the administration and in New York, also seem to be speaking.
Ask your family what it all means, Multi. Maybe they can help you out, as always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t the people speak just last November?
> And the federal justice system, both in the administration and in New York, also seem to be speaking.
> Ask your family what it all means, Multi. Maybe they can help you out, as always.


How'd the coffee meeting go?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t the people speak just last November?
> And the federal justice system, both in the administration and in New York, also seem to be speaking.
> Ask your family what it all means, Multi. Maybe they can help you out, as always.


You are so jealous of me and my family. You probably weren't hugged enough as a kid. Learn from your life and go hug your kids...


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah, the delusional multi, I almost miss his deranged, nonsensical, useless blathering . . . but I always have these others for that.



*Yep there's always me to state yur chock full of HRC's pee pee.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You are so jealous of me and my family. You probably weren't hugged enough as a kid. Learn from your life and go hug your kids...


He's too busy patting himself on the back.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You are so jealous of me and my family. You probably weren't hugged enough as a kid. Learn from your life and go hug your kids...



*Poor Poor " Messy "......*

*




*

*He can always try this.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> The collusion was in an effort to defraud American voters...


*That's right.....when he went on National TV and " Asked Russia to find HRC's e-mails ".....*

*Yep...that collusion...... *

*You and Adam Schiff for Brains need to " Hug " it out with Ed Buck at the Standard Hotel....*


*The " Rush Inn " Hug & Collude Club.......*


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's right.....when he went on National TV and " Asked Russia to find HRC's e-mails ".....*
> 
> *Yep...that collusion...... *
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t the people speak just last November?
> .


Either you are truly ignorant or truly stupid. I'm thinking you're a combination of both.

Tell me, did the Dems gain or lose seats at Obamas midterm? What about Clinton? Did the Republicans gain or lose under Bush at midterm? You have your head so far up the liberal agendas proverbial ass that you can't see daylight. 

Do yourself a favor. After you pull your head out and wipe all that crap off your face try thinking for yourself. You'll find it refreshing...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Either you are truly ignorant or truly stupid. I'm thinking you're a combination of both.
> 
> Tell me, did the Dems gain or lose seats at Obamas midterm? What about Clinton? Did the Republicans gain or lose under Bush at midterm? You have your head so far up the liberal agendas proverbial ass that you can't see daylight.
> 
> Do yourself a favor. After you pull your head out and wipe all that crap off your face try thinking for yourself. You'll find it refreshing...


Easy there Multi, after the 2016 mess, messy and his party are looking for anything they can claim as a positive.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Either you are truly ignorant or truly stupid. I'm thinking you're a combination of both.
> 
> Tell me, did the Dems gain or lose seats at Obamas midterm? What about Clinton? Did the Republicans gain or lose under Bush at midterm? You have your head so far up the liberal agendas proverbial ass that you can't see daylight.
> 
> Do yourself a favor. After you pull your head out and wipe all that crap off your face try thinking for yourself. You'll find it refreshing...


You're that mad about '18? Get used to it! Who does your "family" tell you to vote for, in exchange for their money?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> You're that mad about '18? Get used to it! Who does your "family" tell you to vote for, in exchange for their money?


That's your reply? Lololol! You really are that stupid! Wow.. and here I thought it was just an act. Stupid and clueless. Just the way the libs want you....


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's your reply? Lololol! You really are that stupid! Wow.. and here I thought it was just an act. Stupid and clueless. Just the way the libs want you....


If you were against Trump, would your parents cut you off?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> You're that mad about '18? Get used to it! Who does your "family" tell you to vote for, in exchange for their money?


t-swallowers cling to the "W" despite the fact that t has proven to be not ready for prime time. It's too bad he never showed us "how presidential he could be".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> If you were against Trump, would your parents cut you off?


Did you see the A&E Trump Dynasty 3 part series? His dad was a piece work and t had to suck up big time to stay in good graces . . . his brother after years of being hounded and demeaned by his father drank himself to death. Very interesting piece.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

But the president had no involvement pertaining to my clearance or my husband’s clearance — zero.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> If you were against Trump, would your parents cut you off?


Seriously, you're just embarrassing yourself now. You have already shown that you can't think for yourself so quite while you have some dignity . Oops, too late for that...


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

He tells me he didn’t know about it, and I will take him at his word.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously, you're just embarrassing yourself now. You have already shown that you can't think for yourself so quite while you have some dignity . Oops, too late for that...


Can’t answer the question, huh? Actually, working for your own money makes you a better person. You want examples of how creepy your situation is, just look at those trump boys.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Can’t answer the question, huh? Actually, working for your own money makes you a better person. You want examples of how creepy your situation is, just look at those trump boys.


Birds of a feather . . .


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Can’t answer the question, huh? Actually, working for your own money makes you a better person. You want examples of how creepy your situation is, just look at those trump boys.


Who would have thought 2 years ago that the smart t kid would be Tiffany - she won't have anything to do with the rest of the family.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You need some time alone with good book......You've serious issues.*


Get off my lawn.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Get off my lawn.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Can’t answer the question, huh? Actually, working for your own money makes you a better person. You want examples of how creepy your situation is, just look at those trump boys.


Lol! Desperate much? Jealous much? Keep squirming , it's a good look for you. You've really turned into a pathetic loser but it allows you to fit in better with all your fellow losers on here.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?



*Oh boy....that's a great response.*

*At least it's truthful.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Get off my lawn.



*I would never set foot on your crotch.....*


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! Desperate much? Jealous much? Keep squirming , it's a good look for you. You've really turned into a pathetic loser but it allows you to fit in better with all your fellow losers on here.


Listen, be nice or “your family” might clamp down on your cash flow.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, be nice or “your family” might clamp down on your cash flow.




*What is " Cash Flow " ..." Messy " Financial.....?*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 3, 2019)

The Democrats “ Cohen The Rat “ Donkey Kong Show... is The TRUTH !


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, be nice or “your family” might clamp down on your cash flow.


Nice try Sunshine.. weak but at least you're trying. 

BTW.. if you need some real estate advice other then late night info house flipping let me know. Maybe I can ask the family to throw you bone. Provided you can afford it.


----------



## messy (Mar 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Sunshine.. weak but at least you're trying.
> 
> BTW.. if you need some real estate advice other then late night info house flipping let me know. Maybe I can ask the family to throw you bone. Provided you can afford it.


Actually no thank you. But if they need help supporting you maybe I can find you some real work to do for me. I guess with a wealthy family the whole Trump thing makes sense for you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually no thank you. But if they need help supporting you maybe I can find you some real work to do for me. I guess with a wealthy family the whole Trump thing makes sense for you.


Hey Sunshine, when done being jealous go hug your kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually no thank you. But if they need help supporting you maybe I can find you some real work to do for me. I guess with a wealthy family the whole Trump thing makes sense for you.


What does it pay?


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Sunshine, when done being jealous go hug your kids.


Why would anyone be jealous of you?  Anyone can post lies on the internet from the sanctuary of anonymity.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Did Cohen operate at the direction of Trump?  No. 

At the direction of _*Individual #1. *_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Muslims trump gays?


School Program Teaching Kids About Homosexuality Shut Down Because Muslim Parents Protest
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44225/school-program-teaching-kids-about-homosexuality-hank-berrien


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 5, 2019)

Coral has Cohen with incontrovertible physical evidence of Trump insurance fraud at 5/3.  I have 5,000 bob on Cohen.  Who’s getting in on this action?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2019)

One of the things, importantly that nono promised me last night is regardless he’s not going to do fecal and monkey butt pictures and nuclear. 

Not going to do pooping. So I trust him, and I take him at his word. I hope that’s true.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> One of the things, importantly that nono promised me last night is regardless he’s not going to do fecal and monkey butt pictures and nuclear.
> 
> Not going to do pooping. So I trust him, and I take him at his word. I hope that’s true.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Another satisfied client, Doofus Dennison, idiot second son to David.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

*Having a little problem posting images ........Bob the Slob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2019)

This hurts me more than it hurts you.


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4173This hurts me more than it hurts you.


Why not a sex trafficker? Must be that leftist moral decay.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Why not a sex trafficker? Must be that leftist moral decay.


Don’t get me started.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4174
> Don’t get me started.


Lil' joke just made that his background image.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks like another witness needs intimidating.


Hüsker Dü said:


> Lil' joke just made that his background image.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4173This hurts me more than it hurts you.



*It just " hurts " you.....that's why you sourced it.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

4nubs, me so horny.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4182 4nubs, me so horny.



*You just can't deal with the TRUTH....*
*hence the low IQ humor....*

*You so lonely..... *


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Manafort pardon will free him full and clear.  Nothing to worry about after that.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Manafort pardon will free him full and clear.  Nothing to worry about after that.



*SDNY.....*

*Unless the AG Arkandecides.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *SDNY.....*
> 
> *Unless the AG Arkandecides.....*


Oooh.  There’s a state case now?  I’m sure I was unaware of that when I dropped my earlier crab pot you just crawled into.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Oooh.  There’s a state case now?  I’m sure I was unaware of that when I dropped my earlier crab pot you just crawled into.


*To have a crab pot you must first have a pot....*
*You have not a pot to piss in.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Just fine photo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4208 Just fine photo.



*Jealousy and Envy oooooze from your posts....*
*Just learn to stop before you're legal toast...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4147 Another satisfied client, Doofus Dennison, idiot second son to David.


Like most of Trump's, except Tiffany she's her own person, Eric is just thrilled to find someone who at least acts like they like him.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like most of Trump's, except Tiffany she's her own person, Eric is just thrilled to find someone who at least acts like they like him.



*Leggo yur Sack.*

*Rub yur camel back....*
*Cuz you don't know jack...*
*Go hunt down Hill..*
*She's no where near Bill....*
*Maybe ask Huma....*
*Better yet, get a rooma....*
*Cu you don't know jack...*
*Oh my how you back track....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 16, 2019)

me love you long time 4tugs


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

I forgot what I was going to write. That painting of Trump is most disturbing. Albeit accurate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I forgot what I was going to write. That painting of Trump is most disturbing. Albeit accurate.


You painted it?
Who knew?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You painted it?
> Who knew?


We all know you have a print hidden between the mattress and box springs.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)

Is it all over now, baby blue?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4329


Creepiest president EVAH!


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2019)

ven


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I forgot what I was going to write. That painting of Trump is most disturbing. Albeit accurate.


Are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

I hear Trump has actually bragged about having sex with his daughter. 

Don’t hate on me. It’s what I hear.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I hear Trump has actually bragged about having sex with his daughter.
> 
> Don’t hate on me. It’s what I hear.


*Your posts have gone from Lewd, Rude and Filthy to now*
*down right vile and foul....*

*Dominic should slap you down a notch or two.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your posts have gone from Lewd, Rude and Filthy to now*
> *down right vile and foul....*
> 
> *Dominic should slap you down a notch or two.......*


Truth hurts don't it. You support a sexual deviant while you claim he was "God sent".


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 4, 2019)

14,000,000

That’s right.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Secretary of Conspiracies and Monkey Butts nononono will be leaving her position, and I would like to thank her for her service.


----------



## messy (Apr 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Secretary of Conspiracies and Monkey Butts nononono will be leaving her position, and I would like to thank her for her service.


Did mom and dad take her internet privileges away?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I hear Trump has actually bragged about having sex with his daughter.
> 
> Don’t hate on me. It’s what I hear.


Talk about  troll...


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your posts have gone from Lewd, Rude and Filthy to now*
> *down right vile and foul....*
> 
> *Dominic should slap you down a notch or two.......*


Thank you for supporting the cause.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thank you for supporting the cause.


*You are a " Cause " and " Effect " that's for sure.....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are a " Cause " and " Effect " that's for sure.....!*


Thank you for helping make this a better world.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thank you for helping make this a better world.



*Thank you for a better World not of your making....." Helping ".*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Thank you for a better World not of your making....." Helping ".*


Looks like you either didn't take your meds or are suffering from a bad combination thereof.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like you either didn't take your meds or are suffering from a bad combination thereof.


*Nope ...neither.*

*You just ain't accepin the TRUTH.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2019)

Have a nice day!


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have a nice day!


http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2101344_2100571_2100573,00.html


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4461


*2+2=4*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *2+2=4*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 18, 2019)

“Stopped flow of tapes from Russia but not sure if there's anything else. Just so you know..”

Oh ... I’m sure there’s something else.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

And the best bet is that Trump’s crimes arising from NY activities are far worse than the Russia thing. If the MR is the benchmark for hideous behavior, this will only get better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And the best bet is that Trump’s crimes arising from NY activities are far worse than the Russia thing. If the MR is the benchmark for hideous behavior, this will only get better.


The conservative viewpoint is more Americans with exceptional monkey butts.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

At the direction of the NY AG, pardon proof crimes continue to be pursued, by prosecutors not hand picked by the Federalist Society.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> At the direction of the NY AG, pardon proof crimes continue to be pursued, by prosecutors not hand picked by the Federalist Society.


t's only hope is to start jailing his political opponents and anyone in law enforcement.


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

Is whoever’s on the Flynn recording offering him a pardon doing so “at the direction of” anyone in particular?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Looks like someone is getting nervous.
Orange man bad. lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is whoever’s on the Flynn recording offering him a pardon doing so “at the direction of” anyone in particular?


Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like someone is getting nervous.
> Orange man bad. lol.


Looks like someone has to go online to find likeminded buffoons who know that is the only place they can exhibit their unpopular thoughts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like someone has to go online to find likeminded buffoons who know that is the only place they can exhibit their unpopular thoughts.


Its you're right.
Still a free country as far as that goes.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its you're right.
> Still a free country as far as that goes.


Interesting to contrast the difference in meaning between "you're right" and "your right".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting to contrast the difference in meaning between "you're right" and "your right".


At last.  Some deductive reasoning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its you're right.
> Still a free country as far as that goes.


Do you discuss your politics in real life?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you discuss your politics in real life?


Very rarely.
Never at work, and never with family outside of my immediate nuclear family, and even then, very rarely.
You people are a harmless foil for my political pontifications.
Nobody gets hurt.
Ima giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Very rarely.
> Never at work, and never with family outside of my immediate nuclear family, and even then, very rarely.
> You people are a harmless foil for my political pontifications.
> Nobody gets hurt.
> Ima giver.


At least you can admit as much.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least you can admit as much.


Politics should not be discussed with family, friends, and especially in a professional setting.
My mother taught me that. Its just not smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Politics should not be discussed with family, friends, and especially in a professional setting.
> My mother taught me that. Its just not smart.


Especially if your politics are as unsavory as yours.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Especially if your politics are as unsavory as yours.


Its a matter of opinion.
Your politics are as unsavory as any I've seen, but if you keep them to yourself in a professional setting, nobody will hold them against you.
I have people bring up politics socially and in professional settings with me, but I don't get sucked in.
Its not how to make and keep lasting relationships.

Some of my best friends are leftists.

I focus on what we have in common, and I have never had a facebook account.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a matter of opinion.
> Your politics are as unsavory as any I've seen, but if you keep them to yourself in a professional setting, nobody will hold them against you.
> I have people bring up politics socially and in professional settings with me, but I don't get sucked in.
> Its not how to make and keep lasting relationships.
> ...


You are ignoring the obvious, like always. It's your politics that are unsavory amongst the overwhelming majority of mature adults (hence your wise decision to keep them to yourself), mine are completely acceptable. If you can't voice your opinion you know why.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are ignoring the obvious, like always. It's your politics that are unsavory amongst the overwhelming majority of mature adults (hence your wise decision to keep them to yourself), mine are completely acceptable. If you can't voice your opinion you know why.



*Good grief Rodent.....42 words and you didn't say shit.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are ignoring the obvious, like always. It's your politics that are unsavory amongst the overwhelming majority of mature adults (hence your wise decision to keep them to yourself), mine are completely acceptable. If you can't voice your opinion you know why.


Urine idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Urine idiot.


I know reality stings a bit but it's good for you. If you believe in what you say here shout it from the mountain top!  . . . far, far away from where  real people are so they don't laugh in your face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know reality stings a bit but it's good for you. If you believe in what you say here shout it from the mountain top!  . . . far, far away from where  real people are so they don't laugh in your face.


Think 2016 and get serious, bubble boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Think 2016 and get serious, bubble boy.


I think rat is "that guy" at the party.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Good grief Rodent.....42 words and you didn't say shit.*


What achomlishment have you reached, numbnuts?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think rat is "that guy" at the party.


I can tell people how I feel if asked, you seem to know you would be headed for trouble divulging yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Think 2016 and get serious, bubble boy.


I know many people that voted for t and don't believe 99% of the bs you fools spout off about. Some because he was the Republican nominee, some didn't like Hillary, some actually believed t would make things better for them/was on their side, some were looking for more tax breaks (the wealthy), some voted for, what they believed, were religious reasons, but none of them believe like you extreme right wing romper room fools do. You all expose yourselves as bigots and small minded buffoons, and seem damn proud of it. Hence, you this here and on reddit or wherever you can be anonymous, but not amongst real people, own it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know many people that voted for t and don't believe 99% of the bs you fools spout off about. Some because he was the Republican nominee, some didn't like Hillary, some actually believed t would make things better for them/was on their side, some were looking for more tax breaks (the wealthy), some voted for, what they believed, were religious reasons, but none of them believe like you extreme right wing romper room fools do. You all expose yourselves as bigots and small minded buffoons, and seem damn proud of it. Hence, you this here and on reddit or wherever you can be anonymous, but not amongst real people, own it.


You're the anonymous one, rat.
Everyone knows who I am.
I just prefer to be civil and not bring up politics in person.

How many screen names do you hide behind?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the anonymous one, rat.
> Everyone knows who I am.
> I just prefer to be civil and not bring up politics in person.
> 
> How many screen names do you hide behind?


Diversion and deflection, you know your politics are toxic, period.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Diversion and deflection, you know your politics are toxic, period.


They are to you, lol.
have a nice day, rat. (whoever you are)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Seems the "American Taliban" is being released, "at the direction of", why is t letting him go?


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know reality stings a bit but it's good for you. If you believe in what you say here shout it from the mountain top!  . . . far, far away from where  real people are so they don't laugh in your face.


*You have shrinkage from the cold weather I see.....*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the "American Taliban" is being released, "at the direction of", why is t letting him go?


*To cross the road......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

“_The Constitution requires a process other than the criminal justice system to formally accuse a sitting president of wrongdoing_.”

     — a Special Counsel investigating Trumpo

What might that other *process* be? 

Asking for a, well actually asking rhetorically to antagonize nono.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “_The Constitution requires a process other than the criminal justice system to formally accuse a sitting president of wrongdoing_.”
> 
> — a Special Counsel investigating Trumpo
> 
> ...


Your TDS is showing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your TDS is showing.


The one acknowledging fact isn't suffering, you are, the one attempting to ignore reality.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “_The Constitution requires a process other than the criminal justice system to formally accuse a sitting president of wrongdoing_.”
> 
> — a Special Counsel investigating Trumpo
> 
> ...


*No problem here.....*

*By the looks and content of your posts you are*
*more than a little worried about the direction*
*your Criminal Political Party is heading.....*

*Gallows is a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ seven letter word......*
*Oh....so is Treason.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

******


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Moscow Mitch and his Beijing bitch are making a fortune selling the US down the river.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Moscow Mitch and his Beijing bitch are making a fortune selling the US down the river.


Yet Coprophilia nononono earns nothing from his insane addictions.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Yet Coprophilia nononono earns nothing
> from his insane addictions.


*TRUTH *
*and*
*HONESTY *

*are just paybacks....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The one acknowledging fact isn't suffering, you are, the one attempting to ignore reality.


Says the one who attempts to makes up his own reality....


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says the one who attempts to makes up his own reality....


This is an even day, so today you support t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Moscow Mitch and his Beijing bitch are making a fortune selling the US down the river.


I knew you were pro-Tariffs. 2 outta 3 was a big tariff fan too.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2019)

Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary !


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 12, 2019)

This just in.  Trump was right when listing a group of Senators meeting with  Charger center, Mike Pouncey.  It was the fake news media that was wrong.  He never meant to say Mike Pence.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This just in.
> Trump was right when listing a group of Senators
> meeting with  Charger center, Mike Pouncey.
> It was the fake news media that was wrong.
> He never meant to say Mike Pence.


*" At the direction of " your neighbors you are strongly*
*urged to take a long term hiatus from posting anything *
*on this forum.....You're an embarrassment to even the*
*Criminal Democratic Party....it's ok, we'll be here in 6 to 10*
*months down the road.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 15, 2019)

I moved on her like a bitch.


----------

